# Polizei: "Neue Masche der Internetkriminalität"



## Telekomunikacja (15 September 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Die Polizei Münster warnt in einer Pressemitteilung *"Neue Masche der Internetkriminalität"* vom 13.09.2005 vor Betrügern, die auf der Seite omnida**.com vermeintlich lukrative Jobs als "Manager für die Bearbeitung der elektronischen Zahlungsüberweisungen" anbieten.

Eine ähnliche Warnung, *"Sylt-Bielefeld - Warnung vor unseriösem Nebenjob"*, hatte bereits die Polizei Bielefeld am 13.07.2005 herausgegeben.

Zwischenzeitlich heißt es auf der genannten Seite:


> Die Seite wird aktualisiert


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

*Omnida*

hallo, Firma läuft unter den Namen "www.kontron-de.***" weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*Kontron*

Super, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Wäre fast auf den Verein reingefallen. Übrigens funktioniert die Internetseite w*w.kontron-de seit heute nicht mehr! :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

*Re: Kontron*



			
				delia schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens funktioniert die Internetseite w*w.kontron-de seit heute nicht mehr! :argue:


stimmt  nicht, ließ  sich problemlos aufrufen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Oktober 2005)

Der Vollständigkeit halber ein kleiner Nachtrag (ich habe die Informationen ein paar Tage zurückgehalten :spitz: ):

Bis ungefähr zum 23.09.2005 existierte die Seite *www.kontron-**.*** noch in ihrer ursprünglichen Version.
Zum Teil waren ganze Textpassagen von *www.omnida**.**** übernommen worden (s. KONTRON.JPG und OMNIDA.JPG).

Als Kontaktdaten hatte diese *angebliche Firma Kontron* unter *www.kontron-**.***/index.php?page=contacts* folgendes angegeben:


> Kontron AG
> Strandstraße 7
> 25980 Rantum
> Deutschland
> ...


Von der *Kurverwaltung Rantum*, die unter dieser Adresse ansässig ist, erhielt ich telefonisch die Auskunft, dass die Firma Kontron dort nicht bekannt sei. Sie befände sich nicht in dem Gebäude.

Von der *wirklichen Firma Kontron in Eching* erhielt ich telefonisch die Auskunft, man habe bereits einen Hinweis bekommen, dass sich eine sich Kontron AG nennende Firma auf Sylt befände. Man sei bereits dabei, der Sache nachzugehen.

Übrigens: *omnida**.**** wird immer noch „aktualisiert“ , auf *anico**.**** überfällt den user ein Exploit namens „EXP_VBS.Phel.V“  .

Ein Schmankerl — aus den „Rechtsfragen“ der angeblichen Kontron, die ich aufbewahrt habe — zum Schluss: 


> * Kontron AG. Juristische Erklärung *
> 
> * Die Handelsmarke *
> KONTRON AG und ein Logo KONTRON sind die Handelsmarken. Alle anderen Warenbezeichnungen und Logos von den Firmen, die hier erwähnt sind, sind Eigentümer ihrer Besitzer.
> ...


„In Bausch und Bogen“ also...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2005)

Hat die Polizei schon bei Google nachgefragt?
Ich habe 47 Treffer mit der Firma auf verschiedenen Seiten, die sehen alle aus wie der Anhang (nein, ich meine NICHT die aktuellen Googleergebnisse)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 Mai 2006)

Eine neue angebliche Firma wurde ausfindig gemacht: www.baldakonzern.***.


----------

